# driving from Dubai to Europe



## tiscalina

Hello,
I would like to ask, if somebody knows which papers are required to drive by car to Europe. And how easy or not it is to get the visas and what do I need for them.
Thank you very much for your answers.


----------



## LaFolie

tiscalina said:


> Hello,
> I would like to ask, if somebody knows which papers are required to drive by car to Europe. And how easy or not it is to get the visas and what do I need for them.
> Thank you very much for your answers.


Wow! Big trip! Not sure which papers you mean. If you're from Germany you obviously won't need visas for Europe. Any other permits would depend on the route you plan to take.


----------



## gforce23

Check out the visas and info page on the Mongol Rally web site. They have a similar run the other way around, from Blighty to east Asia every year.

The only problem that I can think of is getting an entry permit into KSA. The Saudies don't seem too keen on allowing people into their country. The rest of the trip should be pretty nice.


----------



## Andy Capp

gforce23 said:


> Check out the visas and info page on the Mongol Rally web site. They have a similar run the other way around, from Blighty to east Asia every year.
> 
> The only problem that I can think of is getting an entry permit into KSA. The Saudies don't seem too keen on allowing people into their country. The rest of the trip should be pretty nice.


And then there's the law in Saudi that does not allow women to drive or even be in the same car as a male non-relative....


----------



## kolhoznik

Andy Capp said:


> And then there's the law in Saudi that does not allow women to drive or even be in the same car as a male non-relative....


And the fact that generally speaking Saudi's aren't totally familiar with the concept of lanes/speed limits/general behavior on the road  I know companies that only allow people to travel there with dedicated journey management plans, escort cars and close protection security personell...they might be overdoing it but driving through Saudi brings along a risk you can't discount.


----------



## Expatmanuk

Hmm, I'm THINKING about driving down to Dubai from Poland, as it MIGHT be less stressful for my dogs than 14 hours in a crate... any further info, keep me posted!


----------



## KateGarden

Interesting idea. I am wondering how long this trip would last. I have never tried it myself yet...


----------



## Expatmanuk

Kate - from Poland? That's where I am now, hoping I'll get the job in Dubai! If I do, I might find out!!


----------



## Expatmanuk

kolhoznik said:


> And the fact that generally speaking Saudi's aren't totally familiar with the concept of lanes/speed limits/general behavior on the road  I know companies that only allow people to travel there with dedicated journey management plans, escort cars and close protection security personell...they might be overdoing it but driving through Saudi brings along a risk you can't discount.


What risk, apart from the abnormal traffic problems?


----------



## Killler

tiscalina said:


> Hello,
> I would like to ask, if somebody knows which papers are required to drive by car to Europe. And how easy or not it is to get the visas and what do I need for them.
> Thank you very much for your answers.


Interesting Idea 

I wish join this journey but wish you all the best and let me help you as I can:
Well first of all make sure which car you going to drive because most cars not allowed in Europe and USA for example Toyota Camry model 2002 and above which made specially for Arabian gulf and middle east countries not allowed to enter USA and May be Europe. so your first country will be Saudi Arabia and their rules are women not allowed to drive but very soon they are going to allowed only above 40 years women the progress is under study so u have only one option to cargo your car to Quryat City border with Jordon and don't forget to fill gas from this city because its cheap and after this city the gas are more expansive and u have to travel by bus or plane to this city after that u may to drive from Jordon to Syria and then turkey remember in turkey gas is too expansive after that first Europe country u have to enter is Bulgaria I don't have experience in Europe country but as my knowledge after Bulgaria u should drive to Romania then hungry then Austria and your final destination Germany.

1: So you need transfer VISA of Saudi Arabia, Jordan, Syria and turkey and I think in Europe no need for Visa. 
And transfer visa is valid for 15 days for one way only and most country can't required any document for transfer Visa they have to grand transfer visa if you show your final destination country passport or visa 

2: International Driving License and car Insurance paper for all countries which you going to pass over them.

3 .as my advice put some money inside passport for Jordon, Syria, And Turkey Check points because they disturb you too much in borders if you put some money inside documents they will not check or waste your time just they take money and say have a nice journey but don't try in Saudi Arabia in case any Country officer asked you why you put money inside documents just say I forgot it inside don't put too much money they will ask for more from 5 to 10$ is enough. 

4. Never stop for any one on the way even if some one die on road if the road was block just turn around as fast as you can and don't eat food in any restaurants out of cities always keep doors lock and try to drive in day instate of Night and if you saw any Saudi Car on way keep away from then because their driving are complete different then entire world.

I wish I can help you more then this. Feel free to contact.

And have a nice journey


----------



## tiscalina

Killler said:


> Interesting Idea
> 
> I wish join this journey but wish you all the best and let me help you as I can:
> Well first of all make sure which car you going to drive because most cars not allowed in Europe and USA for example Toyota Camry model 2002 and above which made specially for Arabian gulf and middle east countries not allowed to enter USA and May be Europe. so your first country will be Saudi Arabia and their rules are women not allowed to drive but very soon they are going to allowed only above 40 years women the progress is under study so u have only one option to cargo your car to Quryat City border with Jordon and don't forget to fill gas from this city because its cheap and after this city the gas are more expansive and u have to travel by bus or plane to this city after that u may to drive from Jordon to Syria and then turkey remember in turkey gas is too expansive after that first Europe country u have to enter is Bulgaria I don't have experience in Europe country but as my knowledge after Bulgaria u should drive to Romania then hungry then Austria and your final destination Germany.
> 
> 1: So you need transfer VISA of Saudi Arabia, Jordan, Syria and turkey and I think in Europe no need for Visa.
> And transfer visa is valid for 15 days for one way only and most country can't required any document for transfer Visa they have to grand transfer visa if you show your final destination country passport or visa
> 
> 2: International Driving License and car Insurance paper for all countries which you going to pass over them.
> 
> 3 .as my advice put some money inside passport for Jordon, Syria, And Turkey Check points because they disturb you too much in borders if you put some money inside documents they will not check or waste your time just they take money and say have a nice journey but don't try in Saudi Arabia in case any Country officer asked you why you put money inside documents just say I forgot it inside don't put too much money they will ask for more from 5 to 10$ is enough.
> 
> 4. Never stop for any one on the way even if some one die on road if the road was block just turn around as fast as you can and don't eat food in any restaurants out of cities always keep doors lock and try to drive in day instate of Night and if you saw any Saudi Car on way keep away from then because their driving are complete different then entire world.
> 
> I wish I can help you more then this. Feel free to contact.
> 
> And have a nice journey


Thank you very much. That was helpful.
I'm driving with hubby and son so no problem in Saudi.


----------



## Killler

tiscalina said:


> Thank you very much. That was helpful.
> I'm driving with hubby and son so no problem in Saudi.


Wow ! nice to hear from you and i'm happy that you have no problem in Saudi 

so many be as you entered in Saudi you go to riyadh first then try to Quryat city most people may advice you to go throught Tabuk City to Jordon but its long Drive to Syria if you go throught Quryat City its little tuff road but easy to get Syria and no need to fill gas in jordan.

Well i wish best of luck and pray for your safty ( May God Protect you from any Problems )

Have a nice Journy!!!!!!!


----------



## RPG

Tiscalina, When do you set off, I am intruiged to find out how your journey goes, keep us posted


----------



## Killler

Tiscalina, RPG is Right! you should post your all journey story it may help other to do same journey.

and in this topic i saw most people intresting to work in dubai so i would like to say why u don't try in Saudi Arabia, here they pay crazy sallary to Europian and westren people and here also Tax Free country,


----------



## Brooke1

*Driving Car from UAE to Poland*

Hello i am thinking about driving our 2009 jeep wrangler purchased in Abu Dhabi to Poland. I am wondering if you found anything (doing the reverse trip poland to UAE) that might be useful to us. 

Also i have heard that some European places have emission limits on cars so certain cars cant have emissions or need to meet the requirments of that country, does anyone know where i can research this for poland? 

Will i need to pay customs/duty on the Jeep in poland? 

Is its simply easier to have the car shipped over directly? Has anyone shipped directly from the UAE to a european country?? What was your experience of this?

Any help would be appreciated 

Brooke


----------



## marc

what a crazy drive, but very fun, 

the trans Siberian railroad looks fun as well, goes all the way from Moscow to Beijing !!


----------



## dizzyizzy

Wow, the whole idea sounds so risky and I can think of so many things that could go wrong. There is no way in this life I'd try something like this, the risks are simply not worth it!! 

I really wish you and your family all the best on your journey, stay safe.


----------



## judicious

dizzyizzy said:


> Wow, the whole idea sounds so *risky* and I can think of so many things that could go wrong. There is no way in this life I'd try something like this, the risks are simply not worth it!!
> 
> I really wish you and your family all the best on your journey, stay safe.


What is so risky about it?


----------



## Killler

Brooke1 said:


> Hello i am thinking about driving our 2009 jeep wrangler purchased in Abu Dhabi to Poland. I am wondering if you found anything (doing the reverse trip poland to UAE) that might be useful to us.
> 
> Also i have heard that some European places have emission limits on cars so certain cars cant have emissions or need to meet the requirments of that country, does anyone know where i can research this for poland?
> 
> Will i need to pay customs/duty on the Jeep in poland?
> 
> Is its simply easier to have the car shipped over directly? Has anyone shipped directly from the UAE to a european country?? What was your experience of this?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> Brooke



Hi brook1,

You are right most European and western countries have emission limits on cars and that is because of car Safety, there is a big organization in USA who rate for most safe car's in the world I don't remember this organization Name but they certified only Tested Cars. So all car manufacture companies have to give this organization from 7 to 10 cars for test and certification but now most companies will not for example TOYOTA company and most other cars fail in test for example BMW X5 fail in 2007 and as I heard that Porsche fail in 2009 and drive Die During Test, so fail car's and un tested cars not allowed in most countries,

Just make sure did your Safe or not and all information is not true in Internet so directly contact Poland Embassy is better,

And regard custom duty if you are visitor to Poland no need for Custom Duty if you are Originally from Poland you have to pay even if you are for one day visits to Poland.

Most time Long Drive is amazing only one way because you can see new thing but two way is bored so its better Idea to ship your car to Poland and Drive back to UAE 
For shipping just look big companies they can arrange for good prize and your will be safe also,

Well wish you all the best for journey,


----------



## Expatmanuk

Killler said:


> Hi brook1,
> 
> You are right most European and western countries have emission limits on cars and that is because of car Safety, there is a big organization in USA who rate for most safe car's in the world I don't remember this organization Name but they certified only Tested Cars. So all car manufacture companies have to give this organization from 7 to 10 cars for test and certification but now most companies will not for example TOYOTA company and most other cars fail in test for example BMW X5 fail in 2007 and as I heard that Porsche fail in 2009 and drive Die During Test, so fail car's and un tested cars not allowed in most countries,
> 
> Just make sure did your Safe or not and all information is not true in Internet so directly contact Poland Embassy is better,
> 
> And regard custom duty if you are visitor to Poland no need for Custom Duty if you are Originally from Poland you have to pay even if you are for one day visits to Poland.
> 
> Most time Long Drive is amazing only one way because you can see new thing but two way is bored so its better Idea to ship your car to Poland and Drive back to UAE
> For shipping just look big companies they can arrange for good prize and your will be safe also,
> 
> Well wish you all the best for journey,


Brooke, sorry, ignore what he told you about duty. NOBODY is going to charge you import duty for one day!
What nationality are you? As an EU citizen NOT from Poland you can bring in and drive any vehicle, right-hand-drive, for a year. Then it MUST be registered here. To do this you have to have a special roadworthiness test done (very cursory, but you can't use a normal road testing station, I'll look up the name of the type you want and get back to you). Costs about 200 PLN, maybe less, but 50 PLN extra if you want it registered with a tow bar - welcome to Poland. 
From there you have to visit Customs and Excise, and pay your import duty. If you have a receipt for the vehicle, bring it. If not, they will look up its value on their own tables and charge you import duty based on that.
From THERE you can go to vehicle registrations (Wydal Kommunakacja) and start to register it - a lengthy but simple process.
For the test and duty and registration you WILL need the car's documents and your receipt for it, if you have one, to be TRANSLATED by a CERTIFIED translator - a friend who speaks both languages just won't do. Has to have official stamp on it (as does any official bit of paper in Poland).
As for emmissions, it seems to me what our friend is talking about is a SAFETY test, similar the the European ENCAP crash tests. You can trust their home site, but can't imagine border guards anywhere knowing the difference between a 1-star piece of tin and a 5-star Renault whatever! I drive a 1999 2.5 litre diesel Range Rover in Poland, and no problems with that - it runs clean- but its predecessor, a BMW, smoked and that passed. If you know the state of some cars on the roads here, then you know anything can pass and a decent engine in good nick will fly through.

Sorry can't help with info about the journey; have decided on balance it's not worth it and will sell my car here and buy if / when I arrive there.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ctfc

tiscalina said:


> Hello,
> I would like to ask, if somebody knows which papers are required to drive by car to Europe. And how easy or not it is to get the visas and what do I need for them.
> Thank you very much for your answers.


You can avoid Saudi by going through Iran. Two girls did this in a Mini, from Dubai to Paris and it took them 11 days. 

There's a whole section describing their trip on Gulfnews at: Gulfnews: In depth: Dubai to Paris

I guess if you get in touch with them they'd certainly be able to answer your questions.


----------



## stewart

tiscalina said:


> Hello,
> I would like to ask, if somebody knows which papers are required to drive by car to Europe. And how easy or not it is to get the visas and what do I need for them.
> Thank you very much for your answers.


Wow what a mission!!!!!!!!!!
You need to go to every government website for every country you are going through and check out their rules and regs


----------



## WayneD

*Car Trip*

Many valid points above - I wouldn't panic too much though over Saudi crossing - I have done it and experienced no problems at all - so long as your paperwork is in order it's just fine. One thing no one has mentioned is that you will either need to "export" your car permanently or you will need a "Carnet du Passage" from the Automobile Touring Club here in the UAE - which involves a sometimes sizeable refundable deposit...when you bring the car back you get your money back. This document gives you passage through countries without having to pay crazy taxes. In fact some countries will simply not allow you through without it. The other thing you must always do is arrange local temporaray car insurance at each border to cover the duration of your transit through that country. You will need a Visa to transit Saudi and depending on your nationality as the previous post points out you may need others along the way.
If you decide to have your car transported through Saudi on a multi-car transporter they are readily available and rather cheap in the Sharjah auto area.


----------

